# alter + neuer RAM verursacht Startprobleme



## Korpulenter (22. August 2022)

Hallo Corsair-Gemeinschaft!


Das Problemsystem: I9-10900k in einem TUF gaming z590-plus wifi (Bios 1601).

Hatte bisher (und weiterhin) 32GB (2*16GB) RAM CMW32GX4M2C3466C16.
Leider gibt es genau diesen Typ nicht mehr zu kaufen, vorgeschlagen wurde dann dieser hier: 32GB (2*16GB) RAM CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16.

So weit, so gut.
Doch nachdem die Module eingesteckt waren, funktionierte die XMP/Auto Option nicht mehr
und der Rechner befindet sich in einer Endlosschleife von Start und Neustart während die Lüfter auf Volllast drehen.
Einmal manuell ausschalten und einschalten unterbricht die Kette und ich kann wieder ins BIOS.
Hier muss ich bei den RAM Einstellungen von Auto auf eine bestimmte,
niedrige Frequenz (2133) wechseln um aus diesem Vorgang ausbrechen zu können.

Im BIOS wird der RAM CMW32GX4M2C3466C16 als "Corsair 16384 2133Mhz" angezeit (ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen,
habe aber auf einem Bild gesehen, dass das wohl schon immer so war),
während der CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16 mit "Corsair 16384 3600Mhz" geführt wird.
Ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler? Vorher hatte XMP I den RAM auf 3501Mhz getaktet, das geht jetzt nicht mehr.

Die BIOS Anzeige:
DIMM_A1 Corsair 16384 3600Mhz
DIMM_A2 Corsair 16384 2133Mhz
DIMM_B1 Corsair 16384 3600Mhz
DIMM_B2 Corsair 16384 2133Mhz

Was mich ärgert, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von den Werten für die Einstellungen und würde gerne alles auf "AUTO" stehen lassen,
um keinen Leistungsverlust zu erzeugen, was aber nicht möglich ist weil oben beschriebene Situation wieder eintritt.
Ich möchte hier auch nicht das letzte Mhz herausholen, jedoch würde es mich freuen wenn der RAM nicht langsamer als ausgewiesen arbeitet.
Außerdem wird  der CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16 RAM laut CPU-Z nicht "dual", sondern "single" betrieben - das sollte so bestimmt nicht sein.


Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Laut Beschreibung des RAM's war alles cool, XMP 2.0, etwas schneller, gleicher Hersteller und größtes Lob aller Käufer!
Muss/sollte ich den RAM reklamieren? Geht das überhaupt? Oder müsste sogar der alte RAM ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Shinna (23. August 2022)

Korpulenter schrieb:


> Außerdem wird der CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16 RAM laut CPU-Z nicht "dual", sondern "single" betrieben - das sollte so bestimmt nicht sein.


Die Ranks der RAM Sticks haben erstmal nicht mit Dual Channel zu tun. Das bitte nicht verwechseln.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Doch nachdem die Module eingesteckt waren, funktionierte die XMP/Auto Option nicht mehr
> und der Rechner befindet sich in einer Endlosschleife von Start und Neustart während die Lüfter auf Volllast drehen.


Was daran liegt, dass Du Module mit unterschiedlichen RAM ICs verwendest. Wie Du auf den CPU-Z Screenshots sehen kannst sind 1x ICs von Samsung verbaut und auf den anderen welche von Micron. Zusätzlich unterscheiden sich die XMP Profile sowohl in der Taktrate als auch den Latenzen.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Im BIOS wird der RAM CMW32GX4M2C3466C16 als "Corsair 16384 2133Mhz" angezeit (ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen,
> habe aber auf einem Bild gesehen, dass das wohl schon immer so war),


Die 2133MT/s entsprechen dem sogenannten JEDEC Standard. Wenn man das XMP Profil aktiviert wird der Speicher dann mit 3466MT/s betrieben. JEDEC Standards sind wichtig da die überwiegende Mehrzahl von Memory Sticks in Servern verbaut wird. Diese nutzen aus Stabilitätsgründen nun mal keine "Übertaktungsprofile".

RAM wird von den großen Herstellern(Samsung, SK Hynix, Micron und Nanya) nur nach JEDEC Spezifikationen produziert. Marken wie Corsair kaufen dort die Ram Bausteine ein und testen sie dann intern auf deren "Qualität"(Binning). Je nach Güte werden sie dann für die unterschiedlichen Speed Binnings(3200MT/s, 3600MT/s, 4000MT/s usw.usf.) verwendet. Je höher der Takt bzw. je niedriger die Latenzen desto weniger Chips schaffen es halt durch die Selektion. Das begründet die unterschiedlichen Preise.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler? Vorher hatte XMP I den RAM auf 3501Mhz getaktet, das geht jetzt nicht mehr.


Nein das ist kein Anzeigefehler.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Was mich ärgert, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von den Werten für die Einstellungen und würde gerne alles auf "AUTO" stehen lassen,
> um keinen Leistungsverlust zu erzeugen, was aber nicht möglich ist weil oben beschriebene Situation wieder eintritt.


Den Grund dafür hatte ich erklärt. Du wirst um eine manuelle Einstellung für Takt und Timings nicht herum kommen. Die Alternative wäre dein altes RAM Kit zu verkaufen und ein weiteres neues zu erwerben.

Beachte dabei aber, dass eine sogenannte Vollbestückung(Nutzung aller RAM  Slots) nicht zwangsweise dann damit  funktioniert. Corsair bietet nicht ohne Grund neben 2er auch 4er Kits an.  Des weiteren ist es auch eine Frage des Mainboards und dessen BIOS ob bzw. mit welchen Takt 4 Module betrieben werden können.

In der QVL für dein Mainboard kannst Du nachschauen welche Module und deren Anzahl ASUS getestet hat.





						Gaming Mainboard TUF GAMING Z590-PLUS | ASUS
					

Intel® Z590 (LGA 1200) ATX Gaming Mainboard mit 16 DrMOS Power Stages✓PCIe® 4.0, drei M.2 Slots✓Intel® 2.5 Gb Ethernet✓HDMI®✓DisplayPort™✓USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 Type-C®✓SATA 6 Gbps✓Front Panel USB 3.2 Gen 1 Type C®✓Thunderbolt™ 4 Support und Aura Sync RGB Beleuchtung► Jetzt kaufen!




					www.asus.com
				



Corsair bietet ebenfalls eine Übersicht an. Im Gegensatz zu ASUS testet Corsair umfangreicher seine eigenen Produkte auf Kompatibilität mit den verschiedenen Mainboards


			https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/c/Cor_Products_Memory?type=motherboard
		



Korpulenter schrieb:


> Muss/sollte ich den RAM reklamieren? Geht das überhaupt? Oder müsste sogar der alte RAM ausgetauscht werden?


Hier liegt ja kein Fehler des neuen RAM vor. Du verwendest eine Mischbestückung wo die Nutzung von XMP nun mal nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Korpulenter (24. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Erklärungen.

Aber nur noch mal zum Verständnis, selbst wenn ich jetzt noch einmal so ein zweier Set (CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16)
kaufen würde, besteht eine sehr hohe Möglichkeit das XMP nicht funktioniert weil unterschiedliche Qualität vorliegt?
Denn ich tendiere schon dazu, um den Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Oder soll ich es so lassen und den maximalen Takt suchen, bei dem der Computer noch hochfährt?
Ist es möglich ungefähr abzuschätzen was das für einen Unterschied macht,
dass der RAM jetzt nicht mehr durch XMP verwaltet wird?

RAM Konfiguration ist für mich Hexerei der finstersten Art und da jetzt AUTO seinen Dienst verweigert,
wäre ich hocherfreut wenn ich ein, zwei Tipps oder eine andere Hilfestellung bekommen könnte,
damit ich weiß worauf es ankommt.


Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir die Sache mit den Kits merken (das nächste mal gleich mehr nehmen und auf der Seite nach Kompatibilität nachschauen), denn das da so eine Selektion dahinter steckt wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Shinna (24. August 2022)

Korpulenter schrieb:


> Aber nur noch mal zum Verständnis, selbst wenn ich jetzt noch einmal so ein zweier Set (CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16)
> kaufen würde, besteht eine sehr hohe Möglichkeit das XMP nicht funktioniert weil unterschiedliche Qualität vorliegt?


Wie hoch die Chance ist, dass es mit XMP nicht läuft kann ich nicht beziffern. Sie ist nun mal gegeben. Ich möchte halt vermeiden das Du ein zweites 2er Kit kaufst und enttäuscht bist, weil es dann doch nicht funktioniert..

€dit: Selbst wenn Du noch ein weiteres 2er Kit mit der gleichen SKU kaufst besteht die Möglichkeiten das Du wieder mit unterschiedlichen Memory ICs endest. Corsair verbaut auf seinen Riegeln nun mal das was "gerade für die Produktion" verfügbar ist. Plant man also Vollbestückung zu nutzen sollte man per se IMMER ein entsprechendes 4er Kit kaufen. 

Die "Qualität" der verbauten Bausteine auf einem zweiten Kit - mit gleicher SKU - ist nicht schlechter oder geringer. Alle RAM ICs durchliefen den gleichen Selektionsprozess und schaffen auch die im XMP hinterlegten Werte. Das hängt aber nun mal nicht alleine von den RAM Sticks ab. Das Mainboard und sein BIOS spielt dabei ebenfalls eine Rolle. Dazu gehört auch die verwendete Ram Topologie eines Mainboards. Dein Mainboard benutzt eine Daisy Chain Topologie. Sie ist darauf ausgelegt das der Einsatz mit 2 RAM Sticks am besten funktioniert.

Der Signalweg von der CPU zu den RAM Slots ist unterschiedlich lang. 2 der 4 Slots haben dabei längere Traces=Signalwege. Das beeinträchtigt die möglichen max Geschwindigkeiten und Latenzen.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Oder soll ich es so lassen und den maximalen Takt suchen, bei dem der Computer noch hochfährt?


Das würde ich machen.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> Ist es möglich ungefähr abzuschätzen was das für einen Unterschied macht,
> dass der RAM jetzt nicht mehr durch XMP verwaltet wird?


Der ist tatsächlich geringer als man zunächst vermutet aber vorhanden. Vor allem bei Anwendungen die von Speicherbandbreite profitieren. In Spielen ist der Unterschied meistens weniger hoch. Da reden wir wohl von ca. 10%.


Korpulenter schrieb:


> RAM Konfiguration ist für mich Hexerei der finstersten Art und da jetzt AUTO seinen Dienst verweigert,
> wäre ich hocherfreut wenn ich ein, zwei Tipps oder eine andere Hilfestellung bekommen könnte,
> damit ich weiß worauf es ankommt.


Es gibt recht viele Guides zu dem Thema. Dein Problem ist, dass Du eben 2 RAM Kits hast die unterschiedliche Memory ICs verwenden.

Ich würde dir folgendes empfehlen:

Stelle den Takt manuell auf 3200mhz im BIOS. Für die Latenzen verwendest Du dann die Werte aus deinem ersten Screenshot.

VDIMM = 1,35v  <-- Das ist die Spannung für den RAM.  Verwechsele das bitte nicht mit der CPU oder anderen Spannungen.
CAS Latenz = 16
tRCD = 20
tRP = 20
tRAS = 38
tRC = 58
Die restlichen Werte brauchst Du denke ich nicht zu ändern.

Wenn es damit erfolgreich bootet versuchst Du es mit 3466mhz. Startet der PC auch damit würde ich zufrieden sein und es dabei belassen. Sollte es nur mit 3200MT/s laufen ist das auch völlig ok. Zwischen 3200MT/s und 3600MT/s liegen vll. 2-3% Unterschied in der Performance.


----------



## Korpulenter (1. September 2022)

Danke für die Hilfestellung, aber es bringt alles nichts.

Im BIOS sind so viele RAM Einstellungen die man ändern kann und vieles liest sich (für mich) gleich.
Unfähig wie ich bin, finde ich die vorgeschlagenen Einstellungen nicht, oder besser kann sie da nicht identifizieren.
Auch ist die Spannungseinstellung für den RAM entweder sehr gut versteckt oder nicht vorhanden.
Leider ist es jetzt so, sobald ich die Mhz erhöhe, hängt sich der Computer bei jedem zweiten Start auf.

Ich werde mir also noch ein weiteres RAM Set (CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16) kaufen, in der Hoffnung das dann "AUTO" alles regelt.


----------



## Shinna (2. September 2022)

Korpulenter schrieb:


> (CMN32GX4M2Z3600C16)


Wenn Du noch in der 14-tägigen Rückgabefrist bist würde ich das bereits gekaufte Kit zurückgeben und dann direkt ein 2x32gb Kit kaufen.

Braucht eine deiner Anwendungen über 64gb Speicher oder wozu dient die Aufrüstung?


----------



## Korpulenter (27. September 2022)

Brauche es nicht unbedingt.
Alles nur für Spielereien meinerseits.

Ich habe es zurückgegeben und weiß für die Zukunft Bescheid.
Sollte ich mir irgendwann mal unsicher sein, weiß ich ja wo ich fragen kann.

Vielen Dank fürs erklären.


----------

